
Bloc – Introducing the Software Engineering Track - choxi
https://blog.bloc.io/announcing-software-engineering-track/
======
endlessvoid94
Founder/CTO of Bloc here.

We've got many people within the company that attended top CS programs, and
we've worked with employers to come up with this curriculum. It's solid.

Because it's not included on the landing page, I want to share a little more
detail about the software engineering principles phase of this program.
Specifically, we will cover the following topics:

\- Data Structures (linked lists, hashing, stacks, queues, trees, BFS & DFS,
etc)

\- Algorithms (breaking down problems, complexity analysis with Big-O, sorting
algorithms, etc)

\- Relational Databases (Use cases, platforms, the design of SQL, performance
& caching, etc)

\- Architecture & Design Patterns (Separation of concerns, metaprogramming, OO
principles, MVC, ORM, Singleton Pattern, and more)

\- Best Practices (refactoring, code smells, logging, managing multiple
environments, organizing a codebase, etc)

(This is all in addition to the Rails, Frontend, & Apprenticeship portions of
the program!)

It's always a challenge to build a high quality curriculum with the
appropriate level of depth, and so far I'm really, really confident in the
competency of someone graduating from this program.

And, as usual, the best part of Bloc remains the mentor / student
relationship. If we find we need to augment these topics on-the-fly, that will
absolutely happen.

Let me know if you have any questions!

-dave

